# UK business move to Spain



## abi1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!
First of all SORRY FOR THE LONG POST, I'M JUST VERY EXCITED!

My husband and I have been planning to move to Spain for so long now, every time we get close something crops up. Well now it's definite, we've had enough of the UK and with the local kids throwing a snowball through the window last night (a miracle my toddler wasn't hurt by glass!) we've really ramped up our plans. 

We've had a place in Denia for about 5 years now and love the area. We were going to rent out our house here in the UK and stretch to pay the two mortgages but have decided that's it, we're selling up! 

Our plans are in place, estate agents and removals coming next week to value/quote etc...learning spanish...selling car...selling furniture...it's all happening. 

However there is a sticking point and that's work. We work from home (as a UK Ltd) and our clients are happy for us to be in Spain; however I'm a little unclear on our options for moving the business/going self employed/opening a branch office/consulting to uk company etc.

Does anyone have any experience of this or maybe recommend a good solicitor than can help and advise?

Thanks a million
Abi


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Abi, I hope the move goes well for you - it isnt easy as you can imagine, but we've all done it! Its wise not to sell your UK house as property prices are still falling here and its not good to burn your bridges, especially when you've got kids.

I dont know anything about setting up a company in Spain other than its bound to be complicated (everything is in Spain!!). I do know that if you're self employed (automono) and living here then you pay tax here (its around 280€ a month I believe)even if you're company is in the UK. That then covers your social security and health cover.

You need some of the more knowledgeable members to give you a more conclusive and acurate answer on the whole business side of things tho. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

However there is a sticking point and that's work. We work from home (as a UK Ltd) and our clients are happy for us to be in Spain; however I'm a little unclear on our options for moving the business/going self employed/opening a branch office/consulting to uk company etc.


Abi[/QUOTE]

Well I moved myself to Spain nearly 15 years ago and left my "company" in the UK. I was more or less web based at the time (consulting), my customers were happy and since I had always worked from home I had no significant overheads anyway - the "company car" had been written off - bookwise anyway! If you are or need to be VAT registered it will certainly be simpler to remain a UK company, since presumably your customers will wish to reclaim the VAT. The rules on this have changed as of 1st Jan 2010 - if you need details PM me. Where you wish to be tax resident is a different issue .
You might want to buy and own a LHD car in the UK for 6 months - you will have to register it in Spain, but you can avoid import taxes and probably save a bundle. They are readily available in the UK both new and second hand. 

And I suppose you have thought about the options re the equity in your own house in the UK. Once you sell your property it might be difficult to re-enter the UK housing market in the future. I had no regrets about selling up - although it would now be difficult for me to go back to the UK - not that I am ever planning to do so. One option might be to buy something smaller to rent out, if you need some of the cash, for example.

Health care is also something you need to have a good look at - depending on your own circumstances and age. The public health care where I live is very good indeed with a clinic 24/7 and a nearby University hospital - but certainly not as good as where I have another home in Scandinavia.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Rofa, du menar inte allvar!!! Are you really saying that you think the health service in Spain is inferior to Scandinavia. Tror inte det!! Absolut inte!! 

My partner's ex husband was 30 years in Oslo Ambulance Service and her mother a nurse for 25 years. I have heard and seen plenty! Here, just 15 minutes from the E6 the nearest paediatric hospital with 24/7 cover in 2 hours drive away. 

For me one of the MAIN REASONS I stay in Spain is the health service. I have been so impressed at every level with it. Speed, efficency, attention to detail, care/caring etc etc 

Did you read about the child born on Christmas Day in the back of a car at minus 28 degrees. The nearest BB was 270 kms away and the hospital were not prepared to send out an ambulance or midwife even part of the way. (Sundsvall, Luleaº?)


----------



## abi1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you very much for your help. The UK house sale at the moment really depends on the valuation but as it currently stands the house in Denia is now worth more than the one in the UK. The main problem with renting is that the house is at a point where it's going to need new kitchen, new bathroom etc and will end up as a money pit. We're thinking about investing the equity in a newer, easy to maintain place. 
Healthcare, we've already experienced in Denia and I have to say it's been pretty good - especially with the new hospital...
I would be gratefully if you have any details on the UK company situation. Yes, it is VAT registered and ideally I'd like to keep it that way for the UK clients. How do I get in touch?
Thanks again
Abi


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Rofa, du menar inte allvar!!! Are you really saying that you think the health service in Spain is inferior to Scandinavia. Tror inte det!! Absolut inte!!
> 
> My partner's ex husband was 30 years in Oslo Ambulance Service and her mother a nurse for 25 years. I have heard and seen plenty! Here, just 15 minutes from the E6 the nearest paediatric hospital with 24/7 cover in 2 hours drive away.
> 
> ...


I should have said in the Nordic area! And my Norwegian friend has had awful experiences both with the Norwegian and Spanish health services. I personally think very highly of the Spanish system - I have a very rare condition which was diagnosed in Spain - but at the end of the day it was down to a fantastic young enthusiastic doctora at the University hospital in Alicante. Fantastic medical care but a fairly uncomfortable place to have to stay compared to the hospital I have used here in the white wonderworld - the biggest difference being the nursing care. But hey - if you get out alive that's good isn't it?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, seems we are agreeing although I am not sure what you mean by the Nordic region. You mean north of the Arctic Circle?


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Ok, seems we are agreeing although I am not sure what you mean by the Nordic region. You mean north of the Arctic Circle?


Dear me Steve - Finns do NOT like to be called Scandinavians:focus:


----------



## Rofa (Dec 3, 2009)

abi1 said:


> Thank you very much for your help. The UK house sale at the moment really depends on the valuation but as it currently stands the house in Denia is now worth more than the one in the UK. The main problem with renting is that the house is at a point where it's going to need new kitchen, new bathroom etc and will end up as a money pit. We're thinking about investing the equity in a newer, easy to maintain place.
> Healthcare, we've already experienced in Denia and I have to say it's been pretty good - especially with the new hospital...
> I would be gratefully if you have any details on the UK company situation. Yes, it is VAT registered and ideally I'd like to keep it that way for the UK clients. How do I get in touch?
> Thanks again
> Abi


I seem unable to send you a private message - you need to enable the private message box - or find out why it is disabled


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Rofa said:


> I seem unable to send you a private message - you need to enable the private message box - or find out why it is disabled


Abi needs to make 5 posts on here before her Private message box will allow her to make and receive PMs

Jo xxxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I would definitely check out the health coverage because if you run your co. from Spain paying UK taxes & NI insurance you are not entitled to UK healthcare. It is only available to residents of the UK. You will not be entitled to Spanish healthcare unless you pay soc. sec. as 'autonomo' or a ltd. co. You cannot use the E126 as this is only meant for reciprocal h/care for UK residents. Also, if you have children you might also find that the school will not accept them ( they won't here where I live ) without seeing a Spanish health card for each child. There are large grants available at present for people setting up S.L.L. co's which is a lower entry S.L. co., req. only 3,000e capital but at least 3 directors, 2of whom must be paying soc.sec. The grants are available to each person paying soc. sec. and are even greater for women. A good Gestoria will be able to advise you far better. Good luck.


----------

